# tn fall gtg 460 build off date oct 1st



## tlandrum (Sep 18, 2011)

time to gear up for another gtg. this gtg will be on the 1st day of october. we will be having hot dogs again. bring what ever else you want. drinks,chips,meats ,veggies, just whatever you may want to bring. we will get started around 9 am. those of you that wish to come and camp the night before are welcome to. id like to know who all is planning on attending so i can have enough hotdogs for every one. so drop me a pm or post up to let me know.


----------



## young (Sep 18, 2011)

ill be there.:biggrin::biggrin:
cant wait


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 18, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna


----------



## subhunter (Sep 18, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Young
> Komatsuvarna
> subhunter


 
I plann on being there again! Hopefully the weather will be nice.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 18, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 18, 2011)

maybe it wont be all wet


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2011)

I have every intention on being there, and delivering the Raffle Saw in person. It would be cool if the winner would happen to be there as well. Can't wait. I haven't been to a GTG in over a year. Funny thing is, I'll be at another the next weekend, the Poulan Lovers GTG.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Sep 18, 2011)

is it being held in left, middle or right TN?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 18, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> is it being held in left, middle or right TN?


 
East TN . Oliver Springs TN.


----------



## young (Sep 18, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> is it being held in left, middle or right TN?


 
103 duncan woods rd
oliver springs tn 37840


----------



## bigredd (Sep 18, 2011)

I plan on being there


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 18, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 18, 2011)

what is the zip code in which this gtg will be taking place?


----------



## wheelman (Sep 18, 2011)

Ill be there good Lord willing.

Glad to see my money got there via the USPS. It dont always work that well.


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep


----------



## galde (Sep 18, 2011)

I plan to attend.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 18, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd
Wheelman
Ptjeep
Galde


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 18, 2011)

im gonna do my dead level best to be there. as long as something dont come up i should be able to make it ........................................... out of the house to the back yard lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Sep 18, 2011)

You gonna have a porta crapper???:hmm3grin2orange::redface:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 18, 2011)

for some reason they wont answer the phone when i call,so i guess not lol


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 18, 2011)

They probably had to take the last one to the hazardous materials place for disposal.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I will be there!!! and will be camping...


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 18, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd
Wheelman
Ptjeep
Galde
RiverRat2


----------



## fishercat (Sep 18, 2011)

*I'd like to come.*

at least to watch and heckle.

Should be able to make it.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be there. I'm bringing a big pot of chili. I'll keep it mild this time. 

I'm also bringing the winning saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm also bringing the winning saw.


 
Won't it be a bit out of your way to be coming by here and taking my saw for me? Besides, I plan on taking it myself


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Won't it be a bit out of your way to be coming by here and taking my saw for me? Besides, I plan on taking it myself


 
I'm looking forward to meeting you Brad, but no, I ain't haulin no losin saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting you Brad, but no, I ain't haulin no losin saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Better leave yours at home the:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Better leave yours at home the:biggrin:


 
I think I like this side of you Brad. You're getting better at talkin smack!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I think I like this side of you Brad. You're getting better at talkin smack!!!!


 
I've always enjoyed talkin' trash when it was in good fun. I'm looking forward to meeting a bunch of new faces myself.


----------



## bigredd (Sep 19, 2011)

Can I enter the saw contest at the gtg or need to do so online?


----------



## bigredd (Sep 19, 2011)

I will offer up a free place to stay for any out-of-towners coming that are not camping. Live 2 miles from Interstate 40/75 split west of Knoxville. PM me for directions. Very convenient to Interstate and lots of family entertainment, great restaurants and shopping in this area, and 30 minutes from gtg site.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 19, 2011)

Terry, I hope that I'm not the only curious about the folllowing--Any fees for those coming who won't be entered in the Build-Off, but do bring some saws to run?

I'm guessing that other than the build-off race, this will be like any regular GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2011)

There are most always significant expenses to the host of aGTG. This is Terry's 2nd one this year. Pitching in a few bucks is always in order.


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> There are most always significant expenses to the host of aGTG. This is Terry's 2nd one this year. Pitching in a few bucks is always in order.



Definately.
It is.
Of course that's the right thing to do.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Definately.
> It is.
> Of course that's the right thing to do.



Dude where were you this weekend?????? we laid down 4 loads of good pine,,, will post some pics in my 460 buildoff thread since they (Mine & Will's) were the primary falling saws used,, could of used another good saw man on the landing.......


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2011)

I hate i'm going to miss out on this one.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm bummed also, I have nobody to go with me for the 8 1/2 hr drive.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 19, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I hate i'm going to miss out on this one.


 
I'm not sure if I can make it yet either man, and I really want to. :bang:


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 19, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Dude where were you this weekend?????? we laid down 4 loads of good pine,,, will post some pics in my 460 buildoff thread since they (Mine & Will's) were the primary falling saws used,, *could of used another good saw man *on the landing.......




I was taking care of some things, including a sore shoulder, on the homefront. I hope the pine was relatively dry; sappy yellow pine sucks. If I had been there, you still would've needed another good saw man .


Earlier I Googled the mileage, estimated the driving hours & the gas...:msp_thumbdn:...y'all have fun.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm about 2100 miles away right now so i'm pretty sure I won't make it. I was hoping to be there but work pays for the toys so I guess I better stay and work.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd
Wheelman
Ptjeep
Galde
RiverRat2
FATGUY 


mdavlee said:


> I'm about 2100 miles away right now so i'm pretty sure I won't make it. I was hoping to be there but work pays for the toys so I guess I better stay and work.


 
man does work have a crappy way of getting in the way doesn't it? Was hoping to meet you.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah work does get in the way of a lot of things. Missed a beach trip this year already, missed 4 out of 5 thanksgivings in the last 5 years. Missed several gtgs I wanted to attend.


----------



## stipes (Sep 19, 2011)

*It's been too long for me too!!!*



blsnelling said:


> I have every intention on being there, and delivering the Raffle Saw in person. It would be cool if the winner would happen to be there as well. Can't wait. I haven't been to a GTG in over a year. Funny thing is, I'll be at another the next weekend, the Poulan Lovers GTG.


 
If Terry dont mind me coming I need a good weekend for once if the rest of you dont mind a half blind crippled up old man coming...LOL!!
Hope to see ya there Brad with Nik,,and Andree,,and I hope Mike and Ohio Greg gets to go too....Miss alot of you all I met and trown some chips with, and hope to see you all soon!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd
Wheelman
Ptjeep
Galde
RiverRat2
FATGUY 
Mastermind


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Young
> Komatsuvarna
> Subhunter
> Blsnelling
> ...


 
lookin' forward to shaking your hand Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> lookin' forward to shaking your hand Randy


 
Same here Nik! 

I got to make a few cuts with the 044/046 I've been building today. At first I wasn't too impressed, but it started running stronger after a few long cuts. It's got a new jug and slug so I reckon it will need a few tanks ran through it before I pass judgement. :msp_sneaky:

I'll be bringing a stock 066 red light, my build-off 460, and this 044/046 hybrid with me. Jon will be bringing several saws of his along too. We plan on having some fun.


----------



## cbrduckdog (Sep 19, 2011)

I plan on attending. Will also bring some BBQ pulled pork n buns. It will be made Friday night so we may just need to warm it up some how.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like there'll be a 4-way car pool headed from OH/KY. You want to ride along with is Mike? I talked to Andre and Nik this afternoon. Sounds like a great time. The only problem I see is having enough room for the saws, lol.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 19, 2011)

you guys may need a uhaul to pull your saws down here. and actually this is the 3rd gtg for my place this year.lol as always there will be plenty of wood. ill bring home some wood from work to make sure theres plenty but i still have lots of short stuff from the last gtg that needs finished off before i add new wood.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's a video of the winning saw

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5ft2DqeXdZM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice work , Brad, that saw is really throwing some chips.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 19, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> They probably had to take the last one to the hazardous materials place for disposal.:hmm3grin2orange:



heck yeah the darn thing was prolly glowin in tha dark!!!!!!!:msp_scared: FCOL!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_scared:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 20, 2011)

i hope all this gloomy weather is gone before the gtg.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i hope all this gloomy weather is gone before the gtg.


 
I do to Terry! The 044/046 is running right now. I'll be bringing it, my 066, and my 460. Looking forward to it.


----------



## galde (Sep 20, 2011)

cbrduckdog said:


> I plan on attending. Will also bring some BBQ pulled pork n buns. It will be made Friday night so we may just need to warm it up some how.


 I will bring a camp stove.


----------



## chainsawcircus (Sep 20, 2011)

can anyone just show up or is for seasoned members. My saws I am sure cannot compete with what the other members here have.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2011)

The Raffle Saw is cleaned up once again and ready to head south next weekend.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 20, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i hope all this gloomy weather is gone before the gtg.



if its not hot,,,, and not pouring rain,,,, I will be Jazzed!!!!:smile2:



chainsawcircus said:


> can anyone just show up or is for seasoned members. My saws I am sure cannot compete with what the other members here have.



I dont know how it would be a problem but Terry is the host,,,, I suppose if you bring a coverd dish and some Money for the raffle saw,,,,, Your probably in!!!! LOLOL!!! Somebody correct me if I'm out of line!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 20, 2011)

most everyone is welcome to attend. there have been a few in the past that were told to never show up but i hope those days of having to deal with idots are over. all saws of all size and age are welcome


----------



## young (Sep 20, 2011)

i have a feeling, iam no longer going to like owning non-ported saws after this gtg.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 20, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> most everyone is welcome to attend. there have been a few in the past that were told to never show up but i hope those days of having to deal with idots are over. all saws of all size and age are welcome



There you have it ChainsawCircus,,,,, sounds to me as long as you dont become and Idiot,,,, you're in,,,,,, bring your saws thats what a GTG is for,,,,


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 22, 2011)

10 day weather forcast calls for mostly sunny and 73. so it looks like its going to be a blast in the warm sunshine of east tn


----------



## cowroy (Sep 22, 2011)

Im already not feelin too well


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 22, 2011)

i see your coming down with the oct 1st 1 day only flu. better go ahead and call in for it.


----------



## young (Sep 22, 2011)

*cough cough :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 22, 2011)

young said:


> *cough cough :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Did you turn your head when you coughed?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 22, 2011)

Dang, its that close already, That didn't take long!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 22, 2011)

young said:


> i have a feeling, iam no longer going to like owning non-ported saws after this gtg.


Stock saws SUCK 



komatsuvarna said:


> Dang, its that close already, That didn't take long!


 Seriously. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 22, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *Stock saws SUCK*
> 
> 
> Seriously. I'm really looking forward to it!


 
Ain't that the truth. I stick a ported saw in every logger's hand that brings a saw here for repair. After they make a cut you can't slap the grin off their face.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, are the runs going to be video taped again?


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 22, 2011)

id say someone will get them on video and post up


----------



## pops21 (Sep 23, 2011)

As of right now I'll be there. I'm looking foward to it. Lets just hope its not raining this time.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2011)

next sat is the 1st,woo hoo. the chains were all picked up today so we have chain for the timed cut.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 23, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Hey, are the runs going to be video taped again?



Ewwwwww......

What happens in the port-a-jon, stays in the port-a-jon.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea man, you can pretty much count me in. It'll get me out of working a bull sale also so thats good. Hopefully better weather than last time. Hopefully better than this week. I have 20 acres of hay mowed since Saturday.  Id say it's rotted by now.

Excited to be coming back to another Terry GTG. He's the GTG master. 

Now, I still have that big White Oak log for the testing but I never got it milled. If someone there can mill it then I'll bring it. It should make a 24" cant by 6ft long. I hope I can find someone to ride with me since Mike isnt going.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 23, 2011)

bring it and they can cut on it as it is


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 24, 2011)

anybody that wants to come and camp is welcome , theres plenty of room.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 24, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2011)

who else is coming add your name to the list and please mods i see your moving gtg threads to stickie land please leave this one out where it can be found.


----------



## young (Sep 25, 2011)

6 days........................


----------



## cowroy (Sep 25, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd
Wheelman
Ptjeep
Galde
RiverRat2
FATGUY
Mastermind 
cowroy

I can't miss this!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Young
> Komatsuvarna
> Subhunter
> Blsnelling
> ...


 
i guess your gtg itis got worse lol


----------



## cowroy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well Terry, I have a project saw that's just about wrapped up and just in time too cause it takes a whole year to get any vacation time at the railroad. The project will take care of the day off.


----------



## wheelman (Sep 25, 2011)

My son coming with me on this one too.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2011)

infecting the young ones with cad ,huh


----------



## wheelman (Sep 25, 2011)

He was coming with me last time and something came up.


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang it, this was going to be my only weekend at home in October.

But it is so tempting.



:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 25, 2011)

bl lime on ice wendell, BL LIME i said


----------



## wendell (Sep 25, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> bl lime on ice wendell, BL LIME i said


 
I've got that here, you've go to do better than that.

Now, meeting Mastermind and having my 7901 kicking the winning saws butt, that's tempting. :msp_tongue:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 25, 2011)

I think spotted cow is better.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a skeet thrower and a full box of skeet.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 26, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I have a skeet thrower and a full box of skeet.


 
I gotta BPS that would like a crack at those....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> I gotta BPS that would like a crack at those....


 Are you still going to be able to go, Nik?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2011)

wendell said:


> I've got that here, you've go to do better than that.
> 
> Now, meeting Mastermind and having my 7901 kicking the winning saws butt, that's tempting. :msp_tongue:


 
I could hand you a 346xp and let you break it in too.


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 26, 2011)

sure want to Brad.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 26, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Young
> Komatsuvarna
> Subhunter
> Blsnelling
> ...



Bring you video camera!!!!!





Anthony_Va. said:


> I have a skeet thrower and a full box of skeet.



so we need to bring our shotguns,,,,


----------



## cowroy (Sep 26, 2011)

> Bring your video camera!!!!!



I'll have it, and some way to keep track of everything this time as far as what saw it is and AS handle too!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2011)

cowroy said:


> I'll have it, and some way to keep track of everything this time as far as what saw it is and AS handle too!


 
We can write on cards and hold them up for the camera before each saw runs.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 26, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> We can write on cards and hold them up for the camera before each saw runs.


 
Everything will help. It is such a pain in the rear trying to sort and figure it all out after


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Everything will help. It is such a pain in the rear trying to sort and figure it all out after


 
We'll help out with everything.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 26, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> We can write on cards and hold them up for the camera before each saw runs.


 
That's a really great idea Randy, that way you don't have to tag the video after, will save allot of time!


----------



## rburg (Sep 26, 2011)

*video*

I hope you get many videos and pictures of the gtg. Due to work, I will have to watch this one on the computer. I hope it is a little drier than it was in June.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2011)

rburg said:


> I hope you get many videos and pictures of the gtg. Due to work, I will have to watch this one on the computer. I hope it is a little drier than it was in June.


 
I sure hate that you're not gonna make it Randy. I've got a few nice runners that I was hoping to share with you my friend.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 26, 2011)

*sounds like a good group!*

Ill be there for a while i hope. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 26, 2011)

rburg said:


> I hope you get many videos and pictures of the gtg. Due to work, I will have to watch this one on the computer. I hope it is a little drier than it was in June.


 
Well sir, at the last gtg I had two hours worth of space to make video and only had about maybe thirty minutes used at the end of the day. This time I have a stack of index cards and sharpie and I hope I fill up the whole two hours worth of video for folks like you who won't be able to make it out. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

Had about ten minutes before dinner, so hopped out and made a quick vid. 28" full comp LGX in about a 32" red oak. Wish I had more time to mess with it, but it ain't happening 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IG3hJ74kRvE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 26, 2011)

glad you got er back together


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> glad you got er back together


 
Me too. I really wish I had more time to mess with it. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 26, 2011)

Any of you guys wanna volunteer to walk around in a G-string bikini holding the flashcards for each saw in the video kinda like at a boxing match? I'm just throwing it out there!


----------



## rburg (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks like Londyn did a good job on the saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

rburg said:


> It looks like Londyn did a good job on the saw.


 
LOl!! Yep, if it wasn't for her expertise, this build never would have happened


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2011)

I for one am glad you DON'T have any more time That thing's holding RPMs like crazy now! It sounds REAL good


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 26, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Had about ten minutes before dinner, so hopped out and made a quick vid. 28" full comp LGX in about a 32" red oak. Wish I had more time to mess with it, but it ain't happening
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IG3hJ74kRvE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Dang Wiggs, that baby is a hummin thru there!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I for one am glad you DON'T have any more time That thing's holding RPMs like crazy now! It sounds REAL good


 
Thanks Brad. Some more compression would help it a bunch, IMHO, but no time  Oh well. I'm thinking it's gonna be fun, even from the losers bracket


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2011)

Next time, try to give us a shot of the saw, and not your legs! At least you didn't have shorts on this time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian VT (Sep 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That thing's holding RPMs like crazy now!


Holy smoke. You ain't kidding. What a beast. I'd be tempted to take the rakers down a hair just to see how much more it's got.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm feeling worse all the time about your other jug snagging a ring:frown:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Next time, try to give us a shot of the saw, and not your legs! At least you didn't have shorts on this time!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL. Yea, I realized that mid video and stepped to the side. Hey, I was in a rush  

12 and 16 hour days suck!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm feeling worse all the time about your other jug snagging a ring:frown:


 
Haha... Pretty sure this ones stronger.  I literally threw this one together too.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Haha... Pretty sure this ones stronger.  I literally threw this one together too.


 
Interesting how it works that way sometimes. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 26, 2011)

maybe you wont make us look too bad


----------



## young (Sep 26, 2011)

wigglesworth 
are you shipping your saw or bring it?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> maybe you wont make us look too bad



Lol. I doubt I make anybody look bad. Maybe myself 



young said:


> wigglesworth
> are you shipping your saw or bring it?



I'll be there.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 26, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Lol. I doubt I make anybody look bad. Maybe myself


 
I'm not underestimating this one! I'd be proud to beat that saw.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not underestimating this one! I'd be proud to beat that saw.


 
Ahh... No matter how strong of a saw a man builds, there is always gonna be a stronger one. Pretty good chance that stronger saw is gonna be there


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 26, 2011)

Young
Komatsuvarna
Subhunter
Blsnelling
Bigredd
Wheelman
Ptjeep
Galde
RiverRat2
FATGUY
Mastermind 
cowroy
wigglesworth
pops21


----------



## cowroy (Sep 26, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> Any of you guys wanna volunteer to walk around in a G-string bikini holding the flashcards for each saw in the video kinda like at a boxing match? I'm just throwing it out there!


 
Wait a minute now I want to be able to use my camera after Saturday :rant:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 27, 2011)

Tomorrow is over the hump day, not much longer. I aint got a damn thing ready, may not get to bring anything but myself. Im looking forward to it!


----------



## young (Sep 27, 2011)

just have to remember to at least bring the 460 :msp_razz:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 27, 2011)

young said:


> just have to remember to at least bring the 460 :msp_razz:


 
Ill bring it, you just keep your toes out from under the gas tank, and it goes through about a tank of fuel about every minute! LMAO


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's the Raffle MS460 with the big daws and roller chain catcher donated by ELECT6845. That really finished it off nicely!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2011)

It's been over a year since I've been to a GTG. I'm quite excited for this weekend. Tonight, I got all the saws I'm bringing cleaned up, chains sharpened, oil filled, and old fuel dumped. I'll fuel them up tomorrow once I pick up new fuel.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks real good Brad. Hopefully I will get to make it. It's gonna be a great GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's what I'm bringing, from left to right.

07S, MS440, MS440/460 hybrid, MS460 Raffle Saw, 064/066 hybrid, 066BB, 084, 090

P60, 346XP, 372XP, 750

Andre has the 441 C-M, but it will be coming too.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here's what I'm bringing, from left to right.
> 
> 07S, MS440, MS440/460 hybrid, MS460 Raffle Saw, 064/066 hybrid, 066BB, 084, 090
> 
> ...


 
So I guess I can't bring any saws.:msp_wink: BTW what's a 441CM??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> So I guess I can't bring any saws.:msp_wink: BTW what's a 441CM??:msp_biggrin:


 
We can tie yours onto ropes behind the truck 441 C-M is the actual model of the M-Tronic 441, [URL="LINK[/URL].


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> We can tie yours onto ropes behind the truck 441 C-M is the actual model of the M-Tronic 441, [URL="LINK[/URL].


 
Well I run a few Dolmar's so I'm sure they could handle that abuse just fine. 441CM I'd like to run one someday, I hear they run OK.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 27, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well I run a few Dolmar's so I'm sure they could handle that abuse just fine. 441CM I'd like to run one someday, I hear they run OK.:msp_biggrin:


 
Are you gonna be able to come Andy? It would be nice to meet ya.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 27, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Are you gonna be able to come Andy? It would be nice to meet ya.


 
Andre and I are planning on making the trip down together. Nik and Mike were hoping to come along as well, but it doesn't look like that's going to happy. Now Andre and I will have the motel to ourselves. Hey, was that my outside voice?


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Andre and I are planning on making the trip down together. Nik and Mike were hoping to come along as well, but it doesn't look like that's going to happy. Now Andre and I will have the motel to ourselves. Hey, was that my outside voice?


 
That sux. I was hoping to meet Nik and Mike. But then again, you and Andre do have the motel room all to yourselves now.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Andre and I are planning on making the trip down together. Nik and Mike were hoping to come along as well, but it doesn't look like that's going to happy. Now Andre and I will have the motel to ourselves. Hey, was that my outside voice?


 
It's a shame it will be a two way, I prefer menage a trois.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah you guys will fit right in here in Tennessee. :msp_wub:


----------



## parrisw (Sep 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah you guys will fit right in here in Tennessee. :msp_wub:


 
Isn't that where the term "Cornhole Crusher" came from?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Isn't that where the term "Cornhole Crusher" came from?


 
Cornhole is a game we play with a bean bag. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Sep 28, 2011)

ill bring some stock saws so we can compare how much they suck next to their ported counterpart.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Cornhole is a game we play with a bean bag. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Cornhole is a game we play with a bean bag. :hmm3grin2orange:


Interestingly enough, the game was started right here in Ohio.



young said:


> ill bring some stock saws so we can compare how much they suck next to their ported counterpart.


 I'll have my stock but MMd 440 and 441.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 28, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Interestingly enough, the game was started right here in Ohio.
> 
> 
> I'll have my stock but MMd 440 and 441.


 
I'll probably bring my stock 044 and my Buildoff saw. If I have room I'll bring my hybrid 044/046. Only so much u can fit in a Carolla


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't checked this thread for awhile and it looks like I came in at just the WRONG time!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2011)

Jon (my son-in-law) will be bringing some of his old Homelites. He's been fighting the carb on an original EZ. If he gets it squared away we'll throw in in the truck too.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Jon (my son-in-law) will be bringing some of his old Homelites. He's been fighting the carb on an original EZ. If he gets it squared away we'll throw in in the truck too.


 
U better save some room in that truck for a couple boxes.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> U better save some room in that truck for a couple boxes.


 
Speaking of boxes, I'll bring you back the storage container you left at my house. 

I gotta stop tinkering with this 460 and get some fuel through it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 28, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> So I guess I can't bring any saws.:msp_wink: BTW what's a 441CM??:msp_biggrin:


 
Just try to have room for mine. :msp_smile:


----------



## young (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I'll probably bring my stock 044 and my Buildoff saw. If I have room I'll bring my hybrid 044/046. Only so much u can fit in a Carolla


 
it least thats bigger then a crx. i think im going to take out the passenger seat. to make more room.


----------



## wendell (Sep 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I haven't checked this thread for awhile and it looks like I came in at just the WRONG time!!!


 
But lucky we are too responsible to drive all of the way to TN for a day of playing with saws and getting rained on. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## cbrduckdog (Sep 28, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> Young
> Komatsuvarna
> Subhunter
> Blsnelling
> ...



I plan to show up with stock saws. I have not made the jump to ported equipment yet but I see it in the future. I will have a 660 and 440. I can bring smaller stuff but it does not seem to fit. I should have a camera as well.


----------



## bigredd (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dolmar 7900 Help for GTG*

Looking forward to meeting you guys at the GTG. I may need some assistance from one of you pro's on my 7900. I pulled the muffler and inspected the cylinder and saw what I thought was scoring near the intake wall. Decided to pull off the jug to take a look. Turned out there is no damage and piston/cylinder is great.

Now I need some assistance putting the piston back in the cylinder. I don't have the Bailey's clamp, so any tips would be helpful. Might just bring it to the GTG and let one of you guys show me.

By the way, my offer for free lodging still stands. Have a large home with 3 extra bedrooms. Live in Farragut, 2 miles from I 40/75 split west of Knoxville.


----------



## ptjeep (Sep 28, 2011)

bigredd said:


> Looking forward to meeting you guys at the GTG. I may need some assistance from one of you pro's on my 7900. I pulled the muffler and inspected the cylinder and saw what I thought was scoring near the intake wall. Decided to pull off the jug to take a look. Turned out there is no damage and piston/cylinder is great.
> 
> Now I need some assistance putting the piston back in the cylinder. I don't have the Bailey's clamp, so any tips would be helpful. Might just bring it to the GTG and let one of you guys show me.
> 
> By the way, my offer for free lodging still stands. Have a large home with 3 extra bedrooms. Live in Farragut, 2 miles from I 40/75 split west of Knoxville.


 
Before i bought the baileys clamps i used cable zip ties. Just pull it tight on top of the ring and make sure the ring is centered on the pin. Insert piston into cylinder and give the cylinder a slight tap and it shouldgo over the ring and push the zip ty down the piston where you can cut it off. If not terry has the clamp.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 28, 2011)

A piece of paper, sandpaper, aluminum can, or anything that will roll around there will work to hold the rings in.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 28, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Just try to have room for mine. :msp_smile:


 
If I can make it you bet. I've been under the weather the past few days and if I don't feel better by tomorrow I'm out. Nik is 100% out.:frown:


----------



## Rudedog (Sep 28, 2011)

bigredd said:


> Looking forward to meeting you guys at the GTG. I may need some assistance from one of you pro's on my 7900. I pulled the muffler and inspected the cylinder and saw what I thought was scoring near the intake wall. Decided to pull off the jug to take a look. Turned out there is no damage and piston/cylinder is great.
> 
> Now I need some assistance putting the piston back in the cylinder. I don't have the Bailey's clamp, so any tips would be helpful. Might just bring it to the GTG and let one of you guys show me.
> 
> By the way, my offer for free lodging still stands. Have a large home with 3 extra bedrooms. Live in Farragut, 2 miles from I 40/75 split west of Knoxville.


 
You're killing me. maybe I'll get lucky and get hurt at work Friday but not bad enough that I can't drive my truck. Man...... I wish there was someone to work for me Saturday.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 28, 2011)

bigredd, What a guy to open your home to help some people out if needed. 

For sure bring your 7900 and we'll get it together no problem. I use my fingers but as you have seen there are a ton of ways to skin this cat.


----------



## bigredd (Sep 28, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> Before i bought the baileys clamps i used cable zip ties. Just pull it tight on top of the ring and make sure the ring is centered on the pin. Insert piston into cylinder and give the cylinder a slight tap and it shouldgo over the ring and push the zip ty down the piston where you can cut it off. If not terry has the clamp.


 
I think I am going to let you guys take a look. It had a brand new jug and piston when I got it, but had a problem with splitting the intake boot at the cylinder connection (twice) when I tried to use it. The person I bought it from has been great and contacted Dolmer tech support to help discovered the problem, which apparently was the screw-type clamp. Anyway, the rim around the crown of the cylinder is not smooth and the coating has failed in some places. May be burnt due to the lean condition.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> If I can make it you bet. I've been under the weather the past few days and if I don't feel better by tomorrow I'm out. Nik is 100% out.:frown:


 
WHAT???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will go, and you will like it!


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 28, 2011)

ive got all the tools you need to get that saw back together out in the shop


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I'm one step closer to gettin there. I got my stock 044 fired up an the clutch drum put back on it, fired up my 044/046 hybrid and mitch came and picked up my Buildoff saw today to try to break in the new rings. Also gathered up two humongous boxes of mini-Mac and eager beaver parts to bring to mastermind 

I'll be there this weekend, but let me tell ya it's been H-E-double L gettin there.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, I'm one step closer to gettin there. I got my stock 044 fired up an the clutch drum put back on it, fired up my 044/046 hybrid and mitch came and picked up my Buildoff saw today to try to break in the new rings. Also gathered up two humongous boxes of mini-Mac and eager beaver parts to bring to mastermind
> 
> I'll be there this weekend, but let me tell ya it's been H-E-double L gettin there.



Them mini-macs and eager beavers make me Hawt. 

Jon ran two tanks through my 460 this afternoon noodling up some firewood. It may end up in last place but it feels strong to me.


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 28, 2011)

dang it:bang::bang::bang:,, i wish it was next weekend,, i will be in south eastern ky then visiting,,, wife and i are going to see her parents ,,guess i will have to settle for pics and vids


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Them mini-macs and eager beavers make me Hawt.
> 
> Jon ran two tanks through my 460 this afternoon noodling up some firewood. It may end up in last place but it feels strong to me.


 
eager beavers make me hawt too


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, I'm one step closer I'll be there this weekend, but let me tell ya it's been H-E-double L gettin there.



Well Banzi Dude!!!!!!

Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 28, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Well Banzi Dude!!!!!!
> 
> Hang in there!!!!!


 
I'm tryin. Got 24 more hours in the plant, then a 5 hour drive southeast, and its on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## young (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth,

which way you going? maybe youll like to caravan to the gtg.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm tryin. Got 24 more hours in the plant, then a 5 hour drive southeast, and its on like donkey kong!!!


 ya I have to work tomorrow then a 4 hr drive NE home,,, then pack and a 13 hr drive NE again!!!! Im guessing Ill be there Mid day Friday!!!Ya hooo Buckeroooo!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 28, 2011)

young said:


> wigglesworth,
> 
> which way you going? maybe youll like to caravan to the gtg.


 
I24 to Nashville then I40 twords Knoxville.


----------



## young (Sep 28, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I24 to Nashville then I40 twords Knoxville.


 
dang, for me i64 east to lex then i75 south towards nash.

see you there


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be heading straight down I-75, leaving about 4 PM, unless Andre needs more time.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

Will there be any clean soft wood cant racing? In other words, do I need to bother packing that stuff?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, I'm bummed out. Nik and Andre are both really sick, Mike has to work, my BIL's on the road driving a semi, Lisa has to work, and my Dad just got home from Colorado two days ago and doesn't feel like traveling. Maybe I'll see if the one guy at the dealer would like to go. So, if any of you have some spare cheese, you can give it to me to go with my whine


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Will there be any clean soft wood cant racing? In other words, do I need to bother packing that stuff?


 
you going to try to race that poulan wild thing again???


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Will there be any clean soft wood cant racing? In other words, do I need to bother packing that stuff?


 
I don't have any saws that are really impressive in the cant. That, and my change overs suck.


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> That, and my change overs suck.


 
I heard you were a very efficient cross dresser. :kilt:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> I heard you were a very efficient cross dresser. :kilt:


 

Are you making fun of my purse.......err...I mean man bag again???


----------



## wendell (Sep 29, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Are you making fun of my purse.......err...I mean man bag again???


 
Of course not. I think your matching purse and heels are quite becoming on you. It really accentuates the red of your ass.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 29, 2011)

right now i have a couple of 10x10 white pine out there and a short piece of 8x8 we can run the small saws in the 8x8 if there arent too many to run. i sold my 346 and dont even have a 3 cube saw to run at the moment. i have lots of 5 cube saws at the moment .


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2011)

Terry I have some fresh cut poplar. If you need me to bring a 8' stick of it let me know.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't load any short bars or GTG chains. The truck is completely loaded and ready to pull out


----------



## morewood (Sep 29, 2011)

Was contemplating coming(haven't been to one) out loud going to eat this evening. Wife asks who would be going and I reply that I couldn't find anyone to go from around here. She not only volunteered to ride with me but let me bring her car(VW Jetta TDI). :msp_ohmy: As I sat there unsure if this was a hoax she repeated that she wouldn't mind going.:msp_ohmy::msp_w00t: It looks like a family affair for us as we will bring the boy along. On another note, does anyone coming have a 70dl 3/8 .050 bar I could run on my olympyk 980. Will bring the saw but the bar locked up on it and don't have a replacement here yet. I have plenty of chain, no bar. 

Thanks,
Shea

PS--If the man is MAN enough to wear it out in public (purse/bag) he can call it whatever he wants! He just has to be prepared to be called a sissy occasionally.


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 29, 2011)

a great addition to the first post would be to have a location listed. Tenn. is pretty vague.

found it with out too much wading "103 duncan woods rd
oliver springs tn 37840 "

dang it. I don't think I'll be able to make this one. I have to work until 7:00am Sat. morning and it's a 4hr drive for me. Maybe next time.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 29, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't load any short bars or GTG chains. The truck is completely loaded and ready to pull out


 
brad ive got 16'' bars in husky and stihl mount and might even let you use one of my fun chains if you ask really really nice :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

I might take you up on that, that is, if I don't beat you with a regular chain:jester:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 29, 2011)

Brad you bringing the 576 along with the 441? 

I hate to miss this one. I think the weather will be better than the last one. I'll be waiting on plenty of videos saturday night.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Brad you bringing the 576 along with the 441?
> 
> I hate to miss this one. I think the weather will be better than the last one. I'll be waiting on plenty of videos saturday night.


 
I'll be picking both of them up tomorrow after work, and then heading on down. I have a motel about 30 miles before I get there.


----------



## galde (Sep 29, 2011)

morewood said:


> On another note, does anyone coming have a 70dl 3/8 .050 bar I could run on my olympyk 980. Will bring the saw but the bar locked up on it and don't have a replacement here yet. I have plenty of chain, no bar. .


 What bar pattern? I checked Acres site, but there is no bar pattern listed for the 980. I most likely have a bar, but I don't know the mount. EDIT: I looked it up in an old Stens catalog. The 980 takes the Oregon D024 mount. The 20" 3/8 bar calls for 72 drive links. I have a new-in-box Carlton Pro-Champ (made by GB, replaceable sprocket nose) 18" ,.058, 68 drive links that I can bring if wanted. I also have a 68-link .058 used but sharpened chain. I might bring my chain breaker and spinner and some chain rolls if anyone is interested.


----------



## cowboyvet (Sep 29, 2011)

Hate to say it but I'm going to miss this one. I was invited to display some of my carvings and do some live carving on Sat for Fall Fest. If anybody wants to stop by as they pass through I'll be at Willow Ridge garden center in Oak Ridge on turnpike just as you leave town towards Clinton. Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## Smittysrepair (Sep 29, 2011)

Terry,
Add me to your list for Saturday. I will be bringing the wife and my two boys also. Give me a call if you need me to bring anything when we come Saturday!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> Hate to say it but I'm going to miss this one. I was invited to display some of my carvings and do some live carving on Sat for Fall Fest. If anybody wants to stop by as they pass through I'll be at Willow Ridge garden center in Oak Ridge on turnpike just as you leave town towards Clinton. Hope everyone has a great time.


 
My grandson still has the carving you made for him last winter. We were hoping to see you again.


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2011)

heres another incentive for this gtg. ill bring many many copies of sthil media cat* 2011.*:biggrin::biggrin: to GIVE AWAY TO EVERYBODY THERE.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Man I feel bad in more than one way right, really wish I felt up to going, maybe next time. Will anyone have a new 555 husky? if so I could send my 362 down with Brad.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Man I feel bad in more than one way right, really wish I felt up to going, maybe next time. Will anyone have a new 555 husky? if so I could send my 362 down with Brad.


 
You can ride down laying in the back seat! Drug up real good and you'll be good to go I'll put a quarantine sheet behind me, lol.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 30, 2011)

*I-75 Stihl alert!!!*

I wish I could make it down, but after my move I have no saws with me and think I would not be well received at home if I did this and the Poulan Lovers GTG next weekend.

Just saw on the Lexington CL that a fellow down in Corbin has 7 Stihl saws for sale. No mention of what they are or the prices, but he listed 606-523-9754 as the number to call. Corbin is about halfway between Richmond and Knoxville on I-75 so it would not be much of a detour.


----------



## morewood (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Galde, but not sure that is the right pattern. I have been running a d096 bar with 70dl. My understanding is that I need to swap out the bar studs to run the d024 mount or file out a d009. Also, the saw runs a .050, and since I am somewhat new to the working on/modifying crowd, don't think the sprocket would work since I only run .050. Feel free to chime in if I am wrong.

Shea


----------



## wendell (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Will anyone have a new 555 husky?


 
There will be one at Iowa next week. Hint, hint.


----------



## galde (Sep 30, 2011)

morewood said:


> Thanks for the offer Galde, but not sure that is the right pattern. I have been running a d096 bar with 70dl. My understanding is that I need to swap out the bar studs to run the d024 mount or file out a d009. Also, the saw runs a .050, and since I am somewhat new to the working on/modifying crowd, don't think the sprocket would work since I only run .050. Feel free to chime in if I am wrong.
> 
> Shea


 Drive sprockets and bar nose sprockets in bars with replaceable noses are gauge neutral -- they take .050, .058, or .063 gauge -- the pitch, however most match all the way through. The gauge is determined by the width of the groove between the bar rails. What is the diameter of your bar studs? I have hundreds of bars in multitudes of all the things that have to be right. I will look for what I have in D096. I will bring the D024 to try on for size. I like any and all opportunities to add to my meager knowledge base.


----------



## morewood (Sep 30, 2011)

Wasn't sure about the gauge being specific or not. Will clean up and bring the saw with me. When I get home I will mic the studs to see where we are at. Thanks for the help.

Shea

PS--May sound odd, but got the bar size/type from the Oregon site.....then had Madsens order it for me.


----------



## pops21 (Sep 30, 2011)

Could someone bring a stihl .050 3/8 master link. I can't find mine for the life of me. I have a new 34" chain that I want to make into a 28" chain. Oh and Terry my dad is comming along with me also.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 30, 2011)

Man, I really wish I could go!!! I took off tommorrow to come and was trying to think of an excuse to get out of town, then my son's cub scout pack decided on a camp out for tonight so I am being the good dad and going scout camping. We are camping at a forest, maybe I can take my saws there for a little firewood gathering MEGA scout style bon fire:msp_thumbsup:


Y'all be safe and have a good time, 


Pete


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2011)

pops21 said:


> Could someone bring a stihl .050 3/8 master link. I can't find mine for the life of me. I have a new 34" chain that I want to make into a 28" chain. Oh and Terry my dad is comming along with me also.


 
Bummer. I live 36 miles north of work here and am head straight south after work.

I'm stoked! My Dads coming with me


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2011)

man i havent even packed yet. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 30, 2011)

I reckon we're ready. I'll put everything in the truck tonight then hit the road in the AM. I'm really excited too. 

I'm bringing a big pot of chilli, I'll go easy on the peppers so everyone can enjoy. 

We're also hauling a few older saws with us that never get to run. Maybe they'll go when we try em out.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> There will be one at Iowa next week. Hint, hint.


 
The Poulan gtg is next week, I can't miss that one.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 30, 2011)

I am packed and leaving in t-minus one hour and fifteen minutes.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 30, 2011)

bonfires burning and the bl limes on ice


----------



## cbrduckdog (Sep 30, 2011)

Boston Butt is on the smoker getting right. I will have pulled pork and buns for all of you nice folks. 

Been cleaning and looking at my stock saws. I now have a couple of questions. Didn't notice it last weekend at the farm but I may have an air leak just not sure. Hope someone can give me some advice.

Safe travels to everyone!


----------



## morewood (Sep 30, 2011)

I measured the studs at 8.96mm (9mm) at the shank. The oregon pn-200GDDD096 3/8 by 70. Thanks for the help Galde.

What time does it all kick off? I've got a few 2 liters, chips, etc. Anything else we need to bring other than a jacket. Looks like a high around 60, AWESOME!! Tired of the heat.

Shea

PS-I know to bring a few $ for my raffle saw:msp_w00t:


----------



## subhunter (Sep 30, 2011)

What time is the drawing? I am wanting to buy some tickets and plan to be ther around 10am


----------



## parrisw (Sep 30, 2011)

So who's in charge of video?? I vote for Brad!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2011)

parrisw said:


> So who's in charge of video?? I vote for Brad!!!


 
I did bring my cameras. BTW, we're at the motel about 30 miles out. Should be there about 8:15-8:30.


----------



## galde (Sep 30, 2011)

morewood said:


> I measured the studs at 8.96mm (9mm) at the shank. The oregon pn-200GDDD096 3/8 by 70. Thanks for the help Galde.
> 
> :


 
I found some D0096 20" bars that I will bring. I have them in all sizes and gauges. The D024 is less common in these parts.


----------



## parrisw (Sep 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I did bring my cameras. BTW, we're at the motel about 30 miles out. Should be there about 8:15-8:30.


 
Sweet, I really hope there are good video's of all the buildoff saws.


----------



## morewood (Sep 30, 2011)

You are the man Galde. Gotta go get the chocolate chip muffins out of the oven for tomorrow:msp_thumbsup:

Shea


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2011)

still packaging. haha


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 30, 2011)

For those of you who have my number, could you keep me posted via text. I am coaching baseball all weekend.


----------



## tlandrum (Sep 30, 2011)

jasha i had it but didnt think to store it in my phone,if you still have mine text me and ill save yours this time


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2011)

Mdavlee, I've got a brand new in the box 576 with me. It's even in the cab of the truck


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2011)

cant wait to meet everyone tomorrow.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Mdavlee, I've got a brand new in the box 576 with me. It's even in the cab of the truck


 
Well that's a good place for it to ride. You guys run it all you want tomorrow. Maybe it will be broken in by the time I get it.


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2011)

more chit to win



cowroy said:


> Ok folks the deal has certainly gotten sweeter. Here are some pics, LETS GET TO $3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

Just checked into the motel at crossville. I'll be there bright and early hopefully. Been up since 5:00 am, so I'm winding down quick lol. 

See y'all in the A.M.


----------



## little possum (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope yall have a good day, saw safe, and hooray 044 

Cool here today, makes for a nice day to saw


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 1, 2011)

just checked the weather for here and it gonna be sunny and 60.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 1, 2011)

wiggs was on his way to teh GTG and the police got him on video tape for evidence before they pulled him over


----------



## rattler362 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great time today I know you will.It's in the low 40's here this morning.Have a great day.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya'll have a good day and i'll be waiting on videos and stuff.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 1, 2011)

everyone be safe and have fun


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Where are the videos?!? :msp_mad:


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 1, 2011)

No picking on Stumpy you guys. lol.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone know who won the 460 build-off?


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Anyone know who won the 460 build-off?


 
wendell


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> wendell


How did Rick do?


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate the waiting part of results and videos . I guess i am going to wait till it gets dark since today is opening day for buck with a bow in pennsylvania.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Simonizer said:


> How did Rick do?



3rd,,,,, with my build off saw,

My other saw that was Wills work was 9th Sorry Will it was'nt your work (Operator error) as I hung the dog on the cant splits (four 12 inch Square poplar cants lashed together) then when it came off the lip I was pushing too hard and got the saw out of the RPM range by the time I recovered,,,, it ran a 26.## BTW they fixed the misalignment after my run,,,,, Oh and not only am I a lousy cant cutter,,,, I missed the tune up on his saw and was way to rich,,, after everybody competed I retuned the saw Will did and it ran a 22.6 time,,,,, which was quicker than my 3rd place saw by about a full second,,,, Go figure,,,,, when we logged that stand of Pine last week his saw felt stronger than mine,,,   sorry fella's the wood I'm used to cutting still has the bark on it LOLOL!!!

Thats why the call it racing,,, I heard a rumor that one of the builders addmitted his prolly wouldnt make it in the woods day in and day out,,,, 

Im sure Cowroy or Brad will post up some vids pretty soon

Had a blast,,, and didnt finsh last,,,,,


Sorry Stumpy!!!!


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 1, 2011)

Way to go Rick. Good job buddy.


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 1, 2011)

Who were the winners of the raffle??


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2011)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 1, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> opcorn: opcorn:


 

:sigarette: The drama..............


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 1, 2011)

Sitting here on these pins and needles is giving me a rash!!!
I HATE having to work for a living, it just takes up so much of my play time!!!:msp_mad::bang:


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2011)

jeez Louise guys, come the #### on!


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind's already back home.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> Mastermind's already back home.


 
Yes he is. The build off is over. The raffle saw came in second. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2011)

who was first? who won the raffle saws/chaps?


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yes he is. The build off is over. The raffle saw came in second. :msp_thumbup:


 
Who cares about that. How was your 346XP?


----------



## cowroy (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry to make you guys wait for video, but here is a pic that should tide you over :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

I see Terry's fire building skills haven't improved.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> I see Terry's fire building skills haven't improved.


 
duh wendell, you're in the Smokies, it's supposed to look that way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 1, 2011)

enough with the small talk. Inquiring minds need to Know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 1, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> 3rd,,,,, with my build off saw,
> 
> My other saw that was Wills work was 9th Sorry Will it was'nt your work (Operator error) as I hung the dog on the cant splits (four 12 inch Square poplar cants lashed together) then when it came off the lip I was pushing too hard and got the saw out of the RPM range by the time I recovered,,,, it ran a 26.## BTW they fixed the misalignment after my run,,,,, Oh and not only am I a lousy cant cutter,,,, I missed the tune up on his saw and was way to rich,,, after everybody competed I retuned the saw Will did and it ran a 22.6 time,,,,, which was quicker than my 3rd place saw by about a full second,,,, Go figure,,,,, when we logged that stand of Pine last week his saw felt stronger than mine,,,   sorry fella's the wood I'm used to cutting still has the bark on it LOLOL!!!
> 
> ...


 


So Stumpy won and no one will admit it. thats what I thought.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 1, 2011)

I am uploading the videos now. There are 50 but I'll put up the buildoff vids first.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 1, 2011)

Well guys here is the results as they were given to me!!!


Randy-Mastermind........20.28
Brad-blsnelling..............21.40
River-Rat.....................23.54
Carl-Willman.................23.59
Treemonkey.................24.21
Jeremy-wigglesworth.....24.22
Terry-tlandrum.............26.03
Young..........................26.07
Will-parrisaw..................26.66
StumpyHusky.................36.13


I apologize for any errors or screwed up usernames!


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

Thirteen watchers. 

I didn't come in last either.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 1, 2011)

Congradulations to all that participated in this contest.


----------



## Man of $tihl (Oct 1, 2011)

I voted for Mastermind! woo hoo!


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats Randy! Good job man.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well guys here is the results as they were given to me!!!
> 
> 
> Randy-mastermind........20.28
> ...


 
We retuned and ran stumpys again and it pulled somewhere in the 28s...... It was pig rich in the first run.


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrat's, MM!!


----------



## cowroy (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, and the best way to get all the vids is subscribe to me on youtube at cowroy64 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't trust that Mastermind guy one bit!

Did any inspect his chain first?! What kinda fuel was he running?! - It was prolly alky! 

Prolly retro fitted an 066 jug on that pig!

Cheater saw! Cheater saw!!!


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2011)

*Oh big fun!*

I've been going in and out all afternoon checking this thread. Congrats to all who entered a saw! You are all winners if you ask me! If I ported one I'd be doing a happy dance if it even ran!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 1, 2011)

hey terry,, i will take my 10.00 by paypal since wiggs beat you,,,remember?????? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
congrats MM


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 1, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Sorry to make you guys wait for video, but here is a pic that should tide you over :hmm3grin2orange:


 
good looking group of AS friends there,, looks like you all had a good time


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> good looking group of AS friends there,, looks like you all had a good time


 
We had a blast. Hats off to Terry and his wife. They put on a hell of a GTG. 

Brad brought some of the nicest saws I've ever had a chance to run, a great guy he is for sure. He did a little tuning on the raffle saw/beast and bested my time with a 19 something, the saw really is a damn strong runner. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> We had a blast. Hats off to Terry and his wife. They put on a hell of a GTG.
> 
> Brad brought some of the nicest saws I've ever had a chance to run, a great guy he is for sure. He did a little tuning on the raffle saw/beast and bested my time with a 19 something, the saw really is a damn strong runner. :msp_thumbup:


 
just got off the phone with him a 1/2 hr ago Randy, he had a lot of nice things to say about you. I just didn't believe them :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy (Oct 1, 2011)

In order how they placed.
[video=youtube;DMI8s1QBO8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMI8s1QBO8k&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;4zARYn5s9eM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zARYn5s9eM&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;7PdYxZOwmkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PdYxZOwmkM&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;Kf-0DaXyURA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf-0DaXyURA&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;sYnt0wC3zLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYnt0wC3zLk&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;32cCRuPCSXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32cCRuPCSXI&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;n2fWpMmqEd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2fWpMmqEd0&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;g4Lw_-I-i_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4Lw_-I-i_A&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## cowroy (Oct 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;yj1Y-0na3pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj1Y-0na3pA&feature=player_profilepage[/video]
[video=youtube;qjACHHe-Guc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjACHHe-Guc&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


There you have it ladies and gentelmen! As I said before subscribe to me on youtube to see a LOT more


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2011)

*Bad to the bone!*

Geez loweez those are some serious bad saws! I've only watched a few so far, shazzam!

What is the dimension of the cant stack, and what species wood? Looks like with the right log, just about any of those saws could cut a cord in like mebbe two minutes, tops.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 1, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> 3rd,,,,, with my build off saw,
> 
> My other saw that was Wills work was 9th Sorry Will it was'nt your work (Operator error) as I hung the dog on the cant splits (four 12 inch Square poplar cants lashed together) then when it came off the lip I was pushing too hard and got the saw out of the RPM range by the time I recovered,,,, it ran a 26.## BTW they fixed the misalignment after my run,,,,, Oh and not only am I a lousy cant cutter,,,, I missed the tune up on his saw and was way to rich,,, after everybody competed I retuned the saw Will did and it ran a 22.6 time,,,,, which was quicker than my 3rd place saw by about a full second,,,, Go figure,,,,, when we logged that stand of Pine last week his saw felt stronger than mine,,,   sorry fella's the wood I'm used to cutting still has the bark on it LOLOL!!!
> 
> ...


 

:bang:

Oh well, these things happen. No worries. This is why when the real races they take off the dogs.


----------



## DG2244 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow! Now there’s some true craftsman showing how a saw is suppose to run. Tip of the hat to all the builders. That was quit a show!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2011)

My hat's off to all the builders, looked like a great time as well.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

Ti's awesome to get all these builder's saws together like this.

Kick @$$!


----------



## parrisw (Oct 1, 2011)

Did anybody else get a chance to run the others saws? Just wondering what people thought of mine? First time I've done anything like this. I would of loved to be there.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 1, 2011)

Did anyone run the 441M and 576AT?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 1, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Did anyone run the 441M and 576AT?


 
I ran the 441 Mtronic, I thought it was strong for a stock saw. I liked it quite well, maybe too well.......

We never even put a bar on the 576 .


----------



## ptjeep (Oct 1, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> I ran the 441 Mtronic, I thought it was strong for a stock saw. I liked it quite well, maybe too .


 
I agree, very nice running saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Did anyone run the 441M and 576AT?


 
I did run a 441 Brad had there. Very sweet saw indeed. 

As a side note. The Meteor top end on my 044 didn't really stack up well against the other hybrids or modded 044s. I'm thinking the transfer tunnels could be enlarged. We shall see.


----------



## sgrizz (Oct 1, 2011)

great job to all the builder and terry and his wife for having this gtg. Did we ever find out who won the raffle saw or did i miss the post ?


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 1, 2011)

LOL, I watched the vids, and I tell y'all one thing......that dang Carl (wheelman) is as strong as a friggin bull! That 460 looked like it weighed 2 pounds in his hands.....ole rawbone strong as we call it. Good job Carl. That saw was seady as it could be.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 1, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> great job to all the builder and terry and his wife for having this gtg. Did we ever find out who won the raffle saw or did i miss the post ?


 
scooterbum


----------



## wendell (Oct 1, 2011)

parrisw said:


> :bang:
> 
> Oh well, these things happen. No worries. This is why when the real races they take off the dogs.



I don't know, Will. Seems a little odd he did that on your saw and not his. And, your saw should've beaten his. Having met him, he did seem a little shifty. :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



sgrizz said:


> great job to all the builder and terry and his wife for having this gtg. Did we ever find out who won the raffle saw or did i miss the post ?



Wrong thread. Look for the Mission Back pack thread.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 1, 2011)

wendell said:


> I don't know, Will. Seems a little odd he did that on your saw and not his. And, your saw should've beaten his. Having met him, he did seem a little shifty. :msp_sneaky: :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
LOL Thanks I guess!!! The first half of the run looked real good.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 1, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> LOL, I watched the vids, and I tell y'all one thing......that dang Carl (wheelman) is as strong as a friggin bull! That 460 looked like it weighed 2 pounds in his hands.....ole rawbone strong as we call it. Good job Carl. That saw was seady as it could be.


 
Aw come on dude you got me blushing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

cowroy said:


>


 

See what I mean everytime I say bromance...??


----------



## subhunter (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another great GTG!*

Thanks again Terry for a great time.It sure was a great day for a gtg. Was a lot of fast saws there and many good people. I got a few pix and will share a couple..


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I just watched the videos. Congrats Randy and everyone else that had a saw in it. 

You guys should have run the 576.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Well I just watched the videos. Congrats Randy and everyone else that had a saw in it.
> 
> You guys should have run the 576.


 
I wish I would have ran it. As it was, I ran soooo many saws I lost track of who's was who's and what was what. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2011)

just got back. one word. * DOPE!*

nice meeting everybody and putting names to faces.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

young said:


> just got back. one word. *DOPE*!


 
Why u gotta call me names? 

Just walked in the house. Had a great time!

Got to meet several folks I've known for years, but never seen their faces. 

Congrats to Randy!! 

I told u you your saw was gonna win


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Why u gotta call me names?
> 
> Just walked in the house. Had a great time!
> 
> ...


 
now i cant wait till spring hehe


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Why u gotta call me names?
> 
> Just walked in the house. Had a great time!
> 
> ...


 
Yes you did. I just figured you was blowing smoke up muh arse. :msp_rolleyes:

Ya reckon I should sell that bad boy now??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yes you did. I just figured you was blowing smoke up muh arse. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Ya reckon I should sell that bad boy now??? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
do a raffle but all proceeds goto mastermind hehehe :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yes you did. I just figured you was blowing smoke up muh arse. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Ya reckon I should sell that bad boy now??? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ummmmm..... Yea!!!

I'll start the bidding at $3.14 and a pack of big red. 

I did get a couple vids of Durands 372. I really liked that saw!!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7AlUVTI8XNw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Ummmmm..... Yea!!!
> 
> I'll start the bidding at $3.14 and a pack of big red.
> 
> ...


 
like his 395 too.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

I really like that 395!! Wish I had got a vid of it 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/DRWjln1q2os" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

I just got home myself. I had an awesome time today! Huge kudos go out to Terry for hosting a great GTG. The weather couldn't have been better this time. For once, I didn't soak my clothes sweating, lol. It was really nice to put faces with names. I've got pics and vids in process now. I'll post them when I can.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

What's a Barger??


----------



## young (Oct 1, 2011)

big ups to terry, his wife and company. great hosts to a great weather day.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess congrats are in order for Randy!! Good job. 

Thanks to Terry for hosting.

And many many thanks to Rick (riverrat) for letting me build one of his saws. He actually phoned me today and apoligized for the run. Thanks Rick, your a great dude, and don't sweat it one bit. I'm sure the others are thanking you though!! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fishercat (Oct 1, 2011)

*had fun this morning guys!*



Mastermind said:


> We retuned and ran stumpys again and it pulled somewhere in the 28s...... It was pig rich in the first run.


 
Sorry i had to leave in a rush. Work called me away.

Good meeting you all. Some great saws even though they were the wrong brand.


For the record,i ran Stumpy's saw. I just let it cut and put no pressure on it whatsoever. Wasn't my saw so i babied it. Lol

Brad,i want one of those raffle saws! Ran awesome!


----------



## wheelman (Oct 1, 2011)

Been to Terrys three time's myself now and he always puts on a great show. Many thanks to terry and his family. Hope you came out good on this one as you put too much into these things to have to come up short.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> What's a Barger??


 
*NOT LAST PLACE!!!!!*  

I really expected to end up there, considering I just flung this baby together. Flung... Sorry, just wanted to say that word again.....flung....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

39 members and 18 guests viewing this thread......!!!

[video=youtube;f4fQxb-T1ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4fQxb-T1ds&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

parrisw said:


> I guess congrats are in order for Randy!! Good job.
> 
> Thanks to Terry for hosting.
> 
> And many many thanks to Rick (riverrat) for letting me build one of his saws. He actually phoned me today and apoligized for the run. Thanks Rick, your a great dude, and don't sweat it one bit. I'm sure the others are thanking you though!! LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


 
What do you mean you "guess"???? 

My damn head was so swollen by the time I got home I like not to got outta the truck. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> *NOT LAST PLACE!!!!!*
> 
> I really expected to end up there, considering I just flung this baby together. Flung... Sorry, just wanted to say that word again.....flung....


 
Flung. The man said flung. :msp_sad:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

Flungity Flungity.....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> What do you mean you "guess"????
> 
> My damn head was so swollen by the time I got home I like not to got outta the truck. :msp_biggrin:


 
I thought I was going to like you when I met you today, but then you went and stabbed me in the back! What's up with that? :jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I thought I was going to like you when I met you today, but then you went and stabbed me in the back! What's up with that? :jester:


 
Someone had to do it. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll getcha next time


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Someone had to do it. :msp_ohmy:


 
Do I detect some flingage?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'll getcha next time



I have no doubt about that my friend. After watching the videos, I think your saw was faster and stronger. I beat ya on pure sawing skill. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



wigglesworth said:


> Do I detect some flingage?



I just flung it out there and stuff. :msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Do I detect some flingage?


 
Just friendly trash talkin' amongst friends


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I just flung it out there and stuff. :msp_tongue:



Flung stuffing? Weird....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Flung stuffing? Weird....


 
Food fight??? Maybe? 

What was it you were talkin about? :msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

That's all of my pics. Now, for tons of vids to work on.


----------



## little possum (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharin fellas! Needed that to calm be down a bit. But did make it back from our venture, so thats always a good thing  I do hate that I missed meetin some newbies :jester:


----------



## sunfish (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the vids and pics, folks! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2011)

This is a conglomeration of clips.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xY3xu-8c3I4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's my copy of the build-off saws.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/D7QIoPMuW2Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KHk7T-_Eg3w?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9SB-6uwJVpc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rhdFRQRyVkg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ATfQNK4X94o?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xQQJz-FOlmY?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/yR6NH9k7EmU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Xn4QvoMnhBs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kGOQqxM-XX4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/p1Eo3RdNRrc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 2, 2011)

*In tha back?????*



blsnelling said:


> I thought I was going to like you when I met you today, but then you went and stabbed me in the back! What's up with that? :jester:



Just got to Covington La, to my brothers house about an hr. ago a bit over 600 Miles in 8.5 hrs!!!!


Hate to be tha one to break it to ya Brad,,, That wasn't a backstabbing,,,it looked pretty much in your face!!!!!! LOLOL!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow. Wish I was there.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Brad, I think ya got mine and Riverrat's vids mixed up.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice Job Brad,,, It was cool finally meeting you and the others from the website that were in attendance

you have my saws videos flipped in the finishing order (really no biggie just clarifying),,,I built the one with the 3/4 wrap,,, Parrisw did the one that was 1/2 wrapped and was so horribly fat it couldnt recover when I hung the dog and then slipped and over-crowded the feed rate,,, that double loaded it up with even more fuel that it couldnt clear out,,, I logged a couple of good stands of Pine (over 63 tons) with both of those saws swapping on fuel tank fillings for about 15+ tanks of fuel each for about 5 half days of solid falling, bucking, and limbing tops,,,, the saw Will modded always seemed noticably tad bit stronger to me

knowing that,,,, from first hand experience I tweaked it a bit leaner after the competition runs and it picked up 4 seconds from 26 too 22 seconds verified by the event timer,,, which would have still been 3rd then my my saw 4th with a 23 second cut,,, go figure,,, Dont get me wrong I'm not saying it would have beaten your saw,,,,I'm just thinking Wills build may have finished better than 9th anyways,,, I started to tweak my build and try it again but ran out of time,,, who knows??? I did learn a little bit and hopefully,,, I can do better next time,,,

I must say sincere congratulations are in order on a great finish for you and Randy and all of the other participants and distinguished guest,,, TLandrum is a good dude!!! Awesome Job Mrs Anne & the Girls with the food & hospitality as always!!!! *Hey Mr. Galde great job on he lunch chores contribution,,, good seeing you*

Brad, your dad really made me laugh tday with the dolmar project saw,,, he seems like a great guy,, I really enjoyed the event,,,



Mastermind said:


> We retuned and ran stumpys again and it pulled somewhere in the 28s...... It was pig rich in the first run.


 
I had two almost that bad!!!! but not quite,,


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Nice Toys!!!*



blsnelling said:


> That's all of my pics. Now, for tons of vids to work on.



Brad, I have to say those two Old saws of yours particularly ti 090 and the 064 are even nicer up close and in person than they appear on the website,,, Really sweet collectable stuff,,, and nice camera stuff too!!!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 2, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Ummmmm..... Yea!!!
> 
> I'll start the bidding at $3.14 and a pack of big red.
> 
> ...


 
sorry jer,,, my bid is 10.00 and a case of beer


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Here's my copy of the build-off saws.
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/D7QIoPMuW2Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...


 
now that sounded cool,, go down the line and click on the vids and have them all playing at the same time,, sounded like a bunch of angry bees


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 2, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> now that sounded cool,, go down the line and click on the vids and have them all playing at the same time,, sounded like a bunch of angry bees


 
My "out in the sticks" DSL is way too slow for that. :msp_mad:

I just can't say enough good things about what a great job Terry and Anne do on these GTGs. The lunch spread was huge, all the wood a guy could cut, fire to warm the old bones by....... I mean really, the guy and his family went all out for this event.

Thanks so much Terry. You are the GTG king my friend!!!!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 2, 2011)

good work all! not a loser in the bunch, when everyone gets together and enjoys a common hobby, everyone wins. looks like all the saws were well built and very strong runners!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats Randy, 

Well, I guess I need to git back to the drawing board. Just proud to even be in the comp. Looks like ya'll had a blast with the fine weather. I just hope JW aint too mad @ me:bang: I'll prolly do sum changes to it before I return it too him.:msp_wink:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job guys, looks like fun was had by all. Congrats to all the builders, especially Mastermind.
Jasha.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> now that sounded cool,, go down the line and click on the vids and have them all playing at the same time,, sounded like a bunch of angry bees


 
That was awesome


----------



## Oxman (Oct 2, 2011)

Haven't been on AS in quite a while. When my saw took ill, it got me poking around for some ideas. This is some of the most complete online coverage of an event ever! Nice goin, guys.

HLS Pro Parts has shipped a MS 460 cylinder & piston kit that should be here Monday. Stihl 046 MS460 cylinder piston assembly 52mm 

Timing is everything, I guess. Missed the GTG.

The price was right for only $69 bucks plus shipping. The gasket set for a full rebuild was also ordered for another ten bucks, although only the cylinder & exhaust gaskets will be used. Not planning on splitting the case.

The question is: should this jug be modded before installing it? I don't even know what brand it will be. Maybe the 54mm big bore kit should have been ordered from Bailey's for a hunnert bucks?

Here's the instructions: http://www.baileysonline.com/PDF/cylinder_kit_instructions.pdf

Arboreally yours,

Ox
[email protected]
(206) 949-8733


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Hey Brad, I think ya got mine and Riverrat's vids mixed up.


 
Got it.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 2, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Got it.


 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 2, 2011)

i guess i am going to try to get to teh next one,, thats if i am invited,, i can stop and hog tie wiggs and throw him in the truck before i head that way


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 3, 2011)

Did anyone get a timed cut of a well ported 372 in the same wood as the 460's? It would be fun to see how close they are to each other.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

we ran build off saws against my xpws in a chestnut oak log and they were slower. i think the build off saws cut 10.50-10.60 and one of my xpw's cut 9.28. i think brads build off 372 even cut 10.30-10.50. the husky is slightly faster and weighs less . thats why i started running them. i like the 460 stihl better than the husky as far as feel but. the way it feels dont put wood on the ground.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> we ran build off saws against my xpws in a chestnut oak log and they were slower. i think the build off saws cut 10.50-10.60 and one of my xpw's cut 9.28. i think brads build off 372 even cut 10.30-10.50. the husky is slightly faster and weighs less . thats why i started running them. i like the 460 stihl better than the husky as far as feel but. the way it feels dont put wood on the ground.


 
But no timed cuts in larger wood? 372 definitely has the RPM advantage against a 460 but would the 460 beat it in a larger cut?


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

wiggs and i tried that at his last gtg. his hybrid is a strong saw id say stronger than his build off saw. his hybrid was around a second behind in smaller stuff and then we compared it in 28'' bar size wood and the gap was much wider. the husky just has a great advantage over the stihl in cylinder design.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> wiggs and i tried that at his last gtg. his hybrid is a strong saw id say stronger than his build off saw. his hybrid was around a second behind in smaller stuff and then we compared it in 28'' bar size wood and the gap was much wider. the husky just has a great advantage over the stihl in cylinder design.


 
My hybrid is stronger than my Buildoff saw. I ran it in the big cant with the same 28" b&c I used in the Buildoff, and it was 2.5 seconds faster. 

Iirc, your correct, your XPW was a bit less than a second in the 12x12 for two cuts and 4 or 5 seconds faster in that big white oak log at my last gtg.


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> wiggs and i tried that at his last gtg. his hybrid is a strong saw id say stronger than his build off saw. his hybrid was around a second behind in smaller stuff and then we compared it in 28'' bar size wood and the gap was much wider. the husky just has a great advantage over the stihl in cylinder design.


 


And a HECK of a lot easier to make BIG gains with a LOT less work!!!!!
Not bashing so don't EVEN start.
Just stating what I have seen from several GOOD builders.


Mike


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

stihl keeps going backwards in cylinder design in my opinion. the older 046 cylinders will flat out smoke the new ones. these new cylinders will have a man scratching his head looking for the gains that were once easily found.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok Terry, When is the next one and what are yall buildin?! opcorn:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

ill have another gtg in late winter or early spring like i did this year.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> stihl keeps going backwards in cylinder design in my opinion. the older 046 cylinders will flat out smoke the new ones. these new cylinders will have a man scratching his head looking for the gains that were once easily found.


 
From what I've seen you're spot on, the older 046 seem to have better numbers and smaller combustion chambers. The new Brazilian cylinders just don't cut it in my book.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Ok Terry, When is the next one and what are yall buildin?! opcorn:


 
That's a good question. What will the next build off saw be???


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> From what I've seen you're spot on, the older 046 seem to have better numbers and smaller combustion chambers. The new Brazilian cylinders just don't cut it in my book.


 
My build off saw has the old D shaped combustion chambered jug on it. To build a pop-up that fits the chamber correctly you need access to a mill and a lathe. As you know, it's worth the trouble.


----------



## young (Oct 3, 2011)

set up a poll.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 3, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> My build off saw has the old D shaped combustion chambered jug on it. To build a pop-up that fits the chamber correctly you need access to a mill and a lathe. As you know, it's worth the trouble.


 
I was also lucky enough to snag one for my buildoff saw. I just ran too short on time to get a popup done on mine.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2011)

young said:


> set up a poll.


 
I think we should let Terry, AKA "The GTG King" set the poll up. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> My build off saw has the old D shaped combustion chambered jug on it. To build a pop-up that fits the chamber correctly you need access to a mill and a lathe. As you know, it's worth the trouble.


 
Mine had one of those crappy new cylinders that don't run very well


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Mine had one of those crappy new cylinders that don't run very well


 
You managed to get some damn respectable gains out of it. I remember it pulling down a 19 second pass.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2011)

You are correct though. The numbers are much more inline with the older Mahle cylinders.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2011)

Did anyone get a video of my bone stock 066 pulling an 18 second pass in that big ass cant? Everyone was talking about the 90cc VS the 70cc awhile back, that's the reason I made that cut.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

im gonna say you guys build whatever you want. if i happen to be building one of whatever is chosen or already have one built ill join in. i will not use bb kits, i stick to oem cylinders. i will build my saw exactly like i would for each and every customer that i build for. no special piston,no carb boring, no extreme porting. just a work saw by every standard. i wont be hosting the next build off so either i'll attend the next one or ship my saw if i am involved.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 3, 2011)

I won't build BB kits for others either, but I will play with them in my own saws.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 3, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Did anyone get a video of my bone stock 066 pulling an 18 second pass in that big ass cant? Everyone was talking about the 90cc VS the 70cc awhile back, that's the reason I made that cut.


If Doug would have let his 460 go and play for the weekend, the 660 would have got spanked.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

id bet money my xpw would have spanked it like a cheap hooker:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> im gonna say you guys build whatever you want. if i happen to be building one of whatever is chosen or already have one built ill join in. i will not use bb kits, i stick to oem cylinders. i will build my saw exactly like i would for each and every customer that i build for. no special piston,no carb boring, no extreme porting. just a work saw by every standard. i wont be hosting the next build off so either i'll attend the next one or ship my saw if i am involved.


That is sad news Terry. I don't blame you though, must be a lot of work and clean-up. It will take a pretty exceptional GTG to surpass yours. Everyone raves about your hospitality. Cheers buddy.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> id bet money my xpw would have spanked it like a cheap hooker:hmm3grin2orange:


I am sure, but my xpw would spank your xpw.
lol.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 3, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> id bet money my xpw would have spanked it like a cheap hooker:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That XPW is a runner even if it is a husqawhatever


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 3, 2011)

we did some stopwatching with my xpw's and the other hot work saws at the gtg and yep there still the fastest work saws around


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2011)

Simonizer said:


> If Doug would have let his 460 go and play for the weekend, the 660 would have got spanked.


 
I would have enjoyed beating one of your saws Simon. I sure hate he didn't send it.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Did anyone get a video of my bone stock 066 pulling an 18 second pass in that big ass cant? Everyone was talking about the 90cc VS the 70cc awhile back, that's the reason I made that cut.


 
I just found the rest of cowroy's vids on youtube

Now, this discussion was about how a ported 70cc class saw compares to a stock 066. Most will agree that the older 066 ran better. This older 066 cut a 18.2. The two fastest 460s cut a 19 and a 20. Not bad at all for a big weight savings.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HxwotfUi8DI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

Randy sure is wearing a pretty hat.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I just found the rest of cowroy's vids on youtube
> 
> Now, this discussion was about how a ported 70cc class saw compares to a stock 066.



Saw that discussion, but wasn't sure if that saw of Randy's was ported or not.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Cowroy, hope you don't mind me posting these.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/of2Gs8a96h0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dU3Wi0u_iiQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BfEJbMfGrMU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

14.2, faster than a 460 through the softwood cant.
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xtY2jxe_Ncs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

13.8
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hRy9fQRLboI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

More vids

5.4
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7NL2C-Lx9yg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

8.4
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/znxBWPQrPxs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

4.0?
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/V9P4pI1k_dU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

4.3
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vkEv25mnN5g?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

4.6
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/S2sNzAuBVig?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

5.8
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8giaJ4H8AA0?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 4, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Saw that discussion, but wasn't sure if that saw of Randy's was ported or not.


 
Not ported, but its a strong stock runner .


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Even more

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iJcTQITVqAc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0X81orsxiVQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GLxK74Iq1Ko?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qRst5kjea1k?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zH15RGkiU3E?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Not ported, but its a strong stock runner .


 
I suspect a new stock 660 would be well more than 20 seconds.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

3.4
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wC1htVgkLWM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Stock, 7 pin 3/8, 2.9
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1glWRyYgse8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Stock 2.8
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_49acPMy7mI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Ported, semi-chisel, 2.5?
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HmXwLXRoXjs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Ported, 7 pin .325 2.1
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bqAcDc9VsvU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

4.3
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lHrYCGab1KQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cowroy (Oct 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Cowroy, hope you don't mind me posting these.


 

By all means!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey brad, where's the other 63 videos of my saw outrunning urs?


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

Who the heck taught this guy how to run a saw?

[video=youtube;HmXwLXRoXjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HmXwLXRoXjs[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Hey brad, where's the other 63 videos of my saw outrunning urs?


 
I believe I posted them all. Was, or was not, your saw no where close to mine after I retuned? Yes or no.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I believe I posted them all. Was, or was not, your saw no where close to mine after I retuned? Yes or no.


 
I'll be 100% honest, I didn't see it run after u messed with it. According to the videos, yea, there's 8 tenths or so in that 10x10. That said, mine was pig rich as well, so, in reality, it wasn't really a test. Besides, it wasn't a test of saws, per say, as I never said my saw was stronger, faster or whatever. I mean Geeze it's stock. I do firmly believe that a properly filed 3/8 chain will always be faster than any .325 chain, and that if my saw had .325 chain the gap between mine and yours would had been more significant.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 4, 2011)

is that a 70cc saw cutting a 4.0 and a ported 066 cutting 4.3?


----------



## Slamm (Oct 4, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> is that a 70cc saw cutting a 4.0 and a ported 066 cutting 4.3?


 
Yeah, I caught that too, I thought the saw gods of Arboristsite and the Pacific Northwest would not allow that, LOL.


Surely there is an error somewhere, LOL.

Also what is the story, behind that 441 (?CM?) at 5.4 and the 440 at 8.4 seconds or something like that, are both stock or what?? As I would think that puts a nail in the coffin for the 440, slower and not good fuel mileage.

Sam


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> is that a 70cc saw cutting a 4.0 and a ported 066 cutting 4.3?


 
And that's the reason we love ported 70cc saws so much Unless the wood is really large, the 70cc saw is right there.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> Who the heck taught this guy how to run a saw?



No one did. Can't you see? :hmm3grin2orange:



wigglesworth said:


> I'll be 100% honest, I didn't see it run after u messed with it. According to the videos, yea, there's 8 tenths or so in that 10x10. That said, mine was pig rich as well, so, in reality, it wasn't really a test. Besides, it wasn't a test of saws, per say, as I never said my saw was stronger, faster or whatever. I mean Geeze it's stock. I do firmly believe that a properly filed 3/8 chain will always be faster than any .325 chain, and that if my saw had .325 chain the gap between mine and yours would had been more significant.


 
With a 3/8 chain on Jeremy's 346 it cut with or better than both the one I ported and Brad's in a softwood cant. Holding them all three in your hand and sticking them in a piece of hardwood wendell's saw felt the strongest though. 

Now to lay it all out J's saw is muffler modded and has an unlimited coil, but it doesn't have a pop-up piston, woods port, or a 357xp carb and filter setup. What makes the saw cut so well is the higher gear of the 7 pin 3/8 rim, and the larger cutter of the 3/8 chain. If that setup was on Brad's or wendell's saw they would both have cut much faster in a cant.

Does this sound about right to everyone that ran those saws?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 4, 2011)

mastermind said:


> no one did. Can't you see? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
imo, 100%.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Stock, 7 pin 3/8, 2.9
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1glWRyYgse8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Stock 2.8
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_49acPMy7mI?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Ported, semi-chisel, 2.5?
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HmXwLXRoXjs?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Ported, 7 pin .325 2.1
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bqAcDc9VsvU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> With a 3/8 chain on Jeremy's 346 it cut with or better than both the one I ported and Brad's in a softwood cant. Holding them all three in your hand and sticking them in a piece of hardwood wendell's saw felt the strongest though.
> 
> Now to lay it all out J's saw is muffler modded and has an unlimited coil, but it doesn't have a pop-up piston, woods port, or a 357xp carb and filter setup. What makes the saw cut so well is the higher gear of the 7 pin 3/8 rim, and the larger cutter of the 3/8 chain. If that setup was on Brad's or wendell's saw they would both have cut much faster in a cant.
> 
> Does this sound about right to everyone that ran those saws?



And that my friends is a word of wisdom from the hills of east Tennessee....

Spot on!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2011)

Is that the only video of wendells saw? I was just goofing off when that cut was made. :msp_unsure:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

GTG at my house tomorrow night. Bring your 346s and your best chain! I'll get a .325 chain, or two, out and take it to any of your 3/8 chains JK Wish we could though!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Is that the only video of wendells saw? I was just goofing off when that cut was made. :msp_unsure:


 
Unfortunately, that's the only one I found on cowroy's channel. It's not a fair fight for Wendell's saw anyway, with a semi-chisel chain. It did very well considering that. Next time, we'll have the tools to make the needed B&C changes, and we'll settle this


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 4, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Is that the only video of wendells saw? I was just goofing off when that cut was made. :msp_unsure:


 
Besides this one
[video=youtube;GLxK74Iq1Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxK74Iq1Ko&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought he meant in that 10" cant.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> GTG at my house tomorrow night. Bring your 346s and your best chain! I'll get a .325 chain, or two, out and take it to any of your 3/8 chains JK Wish we could though!



Yeah I would enjoy that myself Brad. 

That little saw sure got under my skin. I've already made a deal on one. The 026 is no longer my favorite 50cc saw, the 346 beats it hands down. 



blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, that's the only one I found on cowroy's channel. It's not a fair fight for Wendell's saw anyway, with a semi-chisel chain. It did very well considering that. Next time, we'll have the tools to make the needed B&C changes, and we'll settle this


 
I was gonna put a better full chisel chain on it when I got to Terry's but ended up forgetting all about it when I heard all those saws running.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2011)

We can talk trash all we want here on the Web. We've got to get back together and do this right

1. Stock saw running:
a. 3/8 7-pin
b. .325 8-pin
c. .325 7-pin

2. Any ported saw running:
a. 3/8 7-pin
b. .325 8-pin
c. .325 7-pin

3. Your own saw with your choice of chain and sprocket.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> We can talk trash all we want here on the Web. We've got to get back together and do this right
> 
> 1. Stock saw running:
> a. 3/8 7-pin
> ...


 


But talkin trash is fun. 

I'm gonna be building my own in a few weeks. Murray, KY is about halfway. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Besides this one
> [video=youtube;GLxK74Iq1Ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxK74Iq1Ko&feature=player_profilepage[/video]


 
That didn't look too shabby.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 4, 2011)

wendell said:


> That didn't look too shabby.


 
It runs good enough to put a grin on my face. 

Let us know what you think of it when you get a chance to run it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## young (Oct 4, 2011)

iam ready for another gtg.


----------



## wendell (Oct 4, 2011)

It'll be back home tomorrow but I probably won't have a chance to get it in wood until I get to Mitch's on Friday.

I need to pick up a 8 pin .325, a 7 pin 3/8 and a 3/8ths chain tomorrow to get ready for the test runs this weekend.

UPS will be delivering the Sugihara bar on Friday so as soon as it shows up, I'll be heading west.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> But talkin trash is fun.
> 
> I'm gonna be building my own in a few weeks. Murray, KY is about halfway. :msp_sneaky:


 
IIRC, Murray is about 4 1/2-5 hours from here. I'd be tempted to bring the family down in the car Maybe the. OKI Diaper Posse would be up for a trip and we could car pool. Last weekend cost me right at $200! Most of that was in gas.


----------



## young (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> IIRC, Murray is about 4 1/2-5 hours from here. I'd be tempted to bring the family down in the car Maybe the. OKI Diaper Posse would be up for a trip and we could car pool. Last weekend cost me right at $200! Most of that was in gas.


 
ouch on gas. i spent $32 for the the around trip. spent more on raffle tickets :msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

Nearly 600 miles, 14 MPG, and have to run premium.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Nearly 600 miles, 14 MPG, and have to run premium.


 
Well that's your own dumb fault for hot rodding your truck!! 

That's why I like my Diesel.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Unfortunately, that's the only one I found on cowroy's channel. It's not a fair fight for Wendell's saw anyway, with a semi-chisel chain. It did very well considering that. Next time, we'll have the tools to make the needed B&C changes, and we'll settle this


 
Semi Chisel isn't that bad. I can cut good too. I've been running it quite a bit the last two years, only cause I came across a bunch of it.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Well that's your own dumb fault for hot rodding your truck!!
> 
> That's why I like my Diesel.


 
Window sticker was probably only 17 MPG. I figure a 3 MPG loss isn't bad at all with 450-500 HP and 33" tires. Yes, aDuramax would be sweet!


----------



## morewood (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys make me feel ashamed for admitting this, but the Jetta got :msp_w00t:51mpg:msp_w00t: on the way back. On another note, my dodge gets 20-21 on the interstate. It's worth it to have a diesel. Just thinking Brad, but next time you could leave your saws with Terry and then you wouldn't have to haul them around all that much:msp_tongue:

Shea


----------



## parrisw (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Window sticker was probably only 17 MPG. I figure a 3 MPG loss isn't bad at all with 450-500 HP and 33" tires. Yes, aDuramax would be sweet!


 
Hmm, you figure 450-500hp?? That's a fair amount. My diesel doesn't even break a sweat at 700ft lbs. and get around 20mpg towing 5000lbs, well, depends on how I drive.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Hmm, you figure 450-500hp?? That's a fair amount.


 
At the crank. I'd love to see 400 at the rear wheels. My big tires might nullify that though. I built the engine from scratch, starting with a 6.0 LQ4. It has ported LS6heads, milled for 11:1 compression. Custom ground cam.......


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2011)

I had crap fuel (ethanol) on the way there and got 36, filled up before i left with non-ethanol and got 39 on the way back


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

The GTGmobile gets 65-75 mpg, depending how fast I go and if I can find a truck to draft. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Hmm, you figure 450-500hp?? That's a fair amount. My diesel doesn't even break a sweat at 700ft lbs. and get around 20mpg towing 5000lbs, well, depends on how I drive.


 
Same here. My chipped 02 dMax (500hp, 700ft-lbs) gets 20mpg when I drive the speed limit. It goes down to about 18mpg when I'm driving 85mph, I average about 16mpg with mostly city driving. I also have 33" on it so that hurting it a little.

I'm going to put an AirDog unit on it soon because I'm having troubles with it loosing prime occasionally. I can't believe they didn't put a lift pump on these years and rely on vacuum to pull the fuel to the injection pump (10 in_mg). Anyway AirDog claims 1-2mpg but most people say 0.5mpg increase but less air to the injectors = longer life.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2011)

If you're running a pretty good tune you'll pick up power with the airdog.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> If you're running a pretty good tune you'll pick up power with the airdog.


 
I'm hoping to save the new injectors I just put in, pick up a little throttle response and get rid of the stock filter head housing with check-ball that is failing. A little power will be an added bonus.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> At the crank. I'd love to see 400 at the rear wheels. My big tires might nullify that though. I built the engine from scratch, starting with a 6.0 LQ4. It has ported LS6heads, milled for 11:1 compression. Custom ground cam.......


Your big tires might eat your HP? I don't understand. So if you take the tires off and just put a few wraps of electrical tape on the rims you will get all that power back? Confused:msp_confused:


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

Simonizer said:


> Your big tires might eat your HP? I don't understand. So if you take the tires off and just put a few wraps of electrical tape on the rims you will get all that power back? Confused:msp_confused:


 
It takes energy to flex the rubber and larger tires flex more then smaller ones so the larger side walled tires absorb (convert to heat) more power. So when you are measuring hp at the wheels using a chassis dyno the tires have already taken their bite out.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 5, 2011)

srcarr52 said:


> It takes energy to flex the rubber and larger tires flex more then smaller ones so the larger side walled tires absorb (convert to heat) more power. So when you are measuring hp at the wheels using a chassis dyno the tires have already taken their bite out.


So give me an estimation of how much power is lost here. 10 HP per tire? That would be 7456 watts or 5 electric kettles each. I predict the difference between 33 vs 30 inch tires to be of relatively little consequence. Also, once the initial torque had been transferred to the rollers on the dyno, they would already have the sidewall flex established. I have seen many tires smoke but never from the sidewalls.


----------



## little possum (Oct 5, 2011)

Would you not relate bigger tires to a longer bar and chain? More rotational mass you have to get to point A to point B. More drag


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

Simonizer said:


> So give me an estimation of how much power is lost here. 10 HP per tire? That would be 7456 watts or 5 electric kettles each. I predict the difference between 33 vs 30 inch tires to be of relatively little consequence. Also, once the initial torque had been transferred to the rollers on the dyno, they would already have the sidewall flex established. I have seen many tires smoke but never from the sidewalls.


 
It equates back to the difference in rolling resistance of the tire. Every time the tire rotates slightly a new piece of the sidewall is flexed converting work into heat. The difference from a 30->33" tire on the same rim can be a fair amount since the 33" tire will probably be a wider contact patch as well which causes more drag due to the deformation of the tread. Just like a open shoulder or a deeper/wider grooved tire will scrub more power. 

I would say that you're probably on the right order with around 10 HP/tire, it's probably like 14 HP for 33's vs. 10 HP for 30's vs. 7 HP for the stock highway tires (don't quote me... they are a pure engineering guess). I know the rolling resistance of a tire is usually between 0.001-0.007 * the normal force which with 30" tire, 2000lb load at 0.005 would be 150 ft-lbs, rolling around at 455 rpm (1700 engine rpm with 3.73 rear gear) would be 13 HP/tire.

So we'll say a max difference of 7HP/tire from stock, multiply by the drivetrain efficiency of around 18-20%, and you get a needed 34 HP at the crank to make the difference or 3 OHV Briggs.

Interesting tidbit: Tires that are low on air pressure usually fail where the sidewall meets the tread. This spot on the tire see the most flex but doesn't contact the road so the heat is not dissipated as quickly and usually the inside of the tire blisters until the entire tread about rips off the sidewalls. This is also how run-flats usually meet their demise (only with people who don't pay attention to their tire monitoring systems).

PS. I like your reference to electric kettles, pretty funny. 75 incandescent light bulbs, or 220 compact fluorescence.


----------



## Simonizer (Oct 5, 2011)

little possum said:


> Would you not relate bigger tires to a longer bar and chain? More rotational mass you have to get to point A to point B. More drag


 A dyno measures power once everything is up to speed so rotational mass, (Actually "angular momentum") is irrelevant. I was talking to a friend several years ago who thought if you put a big enough flywheel on a 3.5 HP Briggs and Stratton, that you could power a cruise ship. Doesn't really work that way lol.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 5, 2011)

Simonizer said:


> A dyno measures power once everything is up to speed so rotational mass, (Actually "angular momentum") is irrelevant. I was talking to a friend several years ago who thought if you put a big enough flywheel on a 3.5 HP Briggs and Stratton, that you could power a cruise ship. Doesn't really work that way lol.


 
Chains are different because they are not moving in a perfect circle.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> At the crank. I'd love to see 400 at the rear wheels. My big tires might nullify that though. I built the engine from scratch, starting with a 6.0 LQ4. It has ported LS6heads, milled for 11:1 compression. Custom ground cam.......




Sounds good!!



srcarr52 said:


> Same here. My chipped 02 dMax (500hp, 700ft-lbs) gets 20mpg when I drive the speed limit. It goes down to about 18mpg when I'm driving 85mph, I average about 16mpg with mostly city driving. I also have 33" on it so that hurting it a little.
> 
> I'm going to put an AirDog unit on it soon because I'm having troubles with it loosing prime occasionally. I can't believe they didn't put a lift pump on these years and rely on vacuum to pull the fuel to the injection pump (10 in_mg). Anyway AirDog claims 1-2mpg but most people say 0.5mpg increase but less air to the injectors = longer life.


 
I have an earlier 7.3l PSD, it suffers from smaller injectors. So I'm limited on what I can get 
in power right now.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2011)

Taller tires change the gear ratio. Taller gears transmit less torque to the ground. Simple stuff.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Randy. Got a 346 ordered yet?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 5, 2011)

My 4.0L V6 Ranger gets about 14mph. They're geared rather low.

Rangers have TERRIBLE gas mileage but they have a chit ton of power for being so small.

Dynamite come in small packages.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 5, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My 4.0L V6 Ranger gets about 14mph. They're geared rather low.
> 
> Rangers have TERRIBLE gas mileage but they have a chit ton of power for being so small.
> 
> Dynamite come in small packages.


 
Really that bad? My GMC Sonoma 4.3 V6 AT gets just about 20 mpg with a leak in the down 
pipe of the exhaust.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 5, 2011)

Rangers are horrible when it comes to gas mileage - that's why they sell for so little.

My '02 3.0L V6 2wd gets 18 at best.

The mileage sucks but even the 3.0L 2wd has a ton of towing power and what not. I've put that truck through hell and it still runs like a friggin' tank. My '08 4.0L 4wd is literally built like a small F-150 underneath - for their size they are really heavy duty. I'm amazed at how tough these things are built. 

They're tough little trucks but you pay for it at the pump....


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hi Randy. Got a 346 ordered yet?


 
Well being the cheapo that I am I've got a deal in the works for a NE346XP with a fried top end. I"ll be head hunting after it's built. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Well being the cheapo that I am I've got a deal in the works for a NE346XP with a fried top end. I"ll be head hunting after it's built. :msp_wink:


 
Cheap is good


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Dynamite come in small packages.


 
So your wife still buys that story?!?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been building a 064 today. Pop-up, woods port....... Oh boy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've been building a 064 today. Pop-up, woods port....... Oh boy.


 
I finnished a 036 today. Didn't go to far with this one!!!
Bout got this stuff fingered out:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I finnished a 036 today. Didn't go to far with this one!!!
> Bout got this stuff fingered out:msp_thumbsup:


 
The next saw I build for myself will be a two piece head build. I've found that I can only go so far with the stock combustion chamber. I want to build a screaming cant cutter just for fun.


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Bout got this stuff fingered out:msp_thumbsup:


 
That has to be a very odd way to port a saw.

Did she enjoy it?


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

BTW, Randy, I got the saw today but no time and no wood to do anything with it.

I did get the 7 pin 3/8 and a loop of LPX chain. The dealer I went to said they have never sold a 8 pin .325 :msp_confused: rim but it is supposed to be in tomorrow and the new bar will be in on Friday.

I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> That has to be a very odd way to port a saw.
> 
> Did she enjoy it?


 
Not sure about enjoyin it, but she shure does screem:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> BTW, Randy, I got the saw today but no time and no wood to do anything with it.
> 
> I did get the 7 pin 3/8 and a loop of LPX chain. The dealer I went to said they have never sold a 8 pin .325 :msp_confused: rim but it is supposed to be in tomorrow and the new bar will be in on Friday.
> 
> *I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out.*



I am too. 

Sure hope you enjoy the saw.


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Sure hope you enjoy the saw.


 
I have no doubt I will, my friend! 

In fact, if they choose the 395 for the next build off, I want you in my corner!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> I have no doubt I will, my friend!
> 
> In fact, if they choose the 395 for the next build off, I want you in my corner!!


 
Terry said he doesn't plan on doing another build off. 

I think if we pick a saw to build we can get a place for it to happen. Terry puts on a damn fine GTG but I know it's a big expense and a ton of work. I don't blame him for wanting someone else to step up and host one.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> IIRC, Murray is about 4 1/2-5 hours from here. I'd be tempted to bring the family down in the car Maybe the. OKI Diaper Posse would be up for a trip and we could car pool. Last weekend cost me right at $200! Most of that was in gas.


 
I guess your saws are just gas hogs.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Terry said he doesn't plan on doing another build off.
> 
> I think if we pick a saw to build we can get a place for it to happen. Terry puts on a damn fine GTG but I know it's a big expense and a ton of work. I don't blame him for wanting someone else to step up and host one.


 
All we gotta do is pick a saw. I got the place


----------



## little possum (Oct 6, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> The next saw I build for myself will be a two piece head build. I've found that I can only go so far with the stock combustion chamber. I want to build a screaming cant cutter just for fun.


 
...I know a guy, that could use a 2 piece head, with a tuned pipe. Ive got a good jug!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 6, 2011)

wendell said:


> The GTGmobile gets 65-75 mpg, depending how fast I go and if I can find a truck to draft. :hmm3grin2orange:



The (Hoopty) Celica Yota gets between 35-37 hwy and a bit less around town 33mpg... I spent a little less than 200.00 on fuel and went a bit under 1800 mi round trip,,,, and yes to the non ethanol fuel I had one tank before I left coming up and filled up again just down the road from the GTG site,,, big difference in power and MPG....


----------



## parrisw (Oct 6, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> All we gotta do is pick a saw. I got the place


 
395!!!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 6, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> All we gotta do is pick a saw. I got the place


 


Well,

I'm no saw builder BUT.................I'd like to see what youall could do with a 7900 sometime!!!!!



Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 6, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm no saw builder BUT.................I'd like to see what youall could do with a 7900 sometime!!!!!
> 
> ...



I would be willing to build one for someone in a build off.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 6, 2011)

friends dont let friends run 7900's :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 6, 2011)

Friends let friends run 681's.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 6, 2011)

rms61moparman said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm no saw builder BUT.................I'd like to see what youall could do with a 7900 sometime!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I thought this was a work saw build. No one really uses those Dolmars do they?


----------



## wendell (Oct 6, 2011)

wheelman said:


> I thought this was a work saw build. No one really uses those Dolmars do they?


 
Just people who appreciate the best saw in its class. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 7, 2011)

i prefer my saws to not be classified in the same class as a dolmar:msp_w00t:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey.... I just looked at my chain from the buildoff and it's skip chain!!!!

I was robbed!!!


----------



## wheelman (Oct 8, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Hey.... I just looked at my chain from the buildoff and it's skip chain!!!!
> 
> I was robbed!!!


 
I thought we were all running skip.

Your saw probably wouldnt have pulled full comp anyway.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2011)

wheelman said:


> I thought we were all running skip.
> 
> Your saw probably wouldnt have pulled full comp anyway.


 
I'm glad you said it Carl...I was thinking it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

wheelman said:


> I thought we were all running skip.
> 
> Your saw probably wouldnt have pulled full comp anyway.


 
Yea, I'd at least had to have got rid of the 10 pin rim.


----------



## rburg (Oct 9, 2011)

Did you have the cutters going forward this time?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 9, 2011)

rburg said:


> Did you have the cutters going forward this time?


 
Hello Randy. I hope there's a story behind this statement. We all love to hear about "The Adventures of Wiggs".


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 9, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Yea, I'd at least had to have got rid of the 10 pin rim.



Yeah Dream on Teen King!!!


----------

